# [H] - [Thrall] Geeko Gaming sucht neue Mitglieder



## XNuclearWinterX (16. März 2014)

[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Du suchst eine Gilde in der ein angenehmer Ton herrscht? Du möchtest nicht jeden Tag ein Tag aus alleine durch alte Raids oder Instanzen gehen? Du möchtest zusammen mit anderen einen Fortschritt im Spiel bestreiten?[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Dann bewirb dich noch heute bei Geeko Gaming, wir sind eine freundliche progressorientierte Gilde bei der Spaß am Spiel im Vordergrund steht.[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]*Wir bieten dir:*[/font]

[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Freundliche und ruhige Athmosphäre[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Gesprächsfreudige Mitspieler unterschiedlichen Alters (Durchschnittsalter 25+)[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Ein Teamspeak mit aktiven Admins und Moderatoren[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Ein Forum in dem du dich auch außerhalb des Spiels mit deinen Gildenfreunden austauschen kannst[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Einen aktiven 10er Stamm mit der Option auf einen zweiten Stamm[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Reparieren auf Gildenkosten (Raidmitglieder)[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Flasks und Essen und Pots auf Gildenkosten (Raidmitglieder)[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Regelmäßige Gildenruns durch alte Raids und Instanzen[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Ruffarmgruppen für aktuelle und alte Fraktionen[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Verständnis für Familenleben[/font]

[font="Arial, Helvetica"] [/font]
*[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Wir erwarten von dir:[/font]
*
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Mindestalter von 20 Jahren[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Einen freundlichen Umgangston[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Aktive Teilnahme am Gildenleben[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Aktive Präsenz im Teamspeak[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Humor[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Zuverlässigkeit[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Pünktlichkeit bei Teilnahme an Gildenevents[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Hilfsbereitschaft[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Kritikfähigkeit[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Für unseren 10er Stammraid suchen wir derzeit noch folgende Positionen:[/font]


[font="Arial, Helvetica"]*Tank *(0/2)[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]*Heal* (0/2)[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]*Damage *(3/6 davon einer mit Healspecc)[/font]

[font="Arial, Helvetica"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Bei Interesse kannst du dich auf unserer Webseite http://www.geeko-gaming.de oder einem unserer Offiziere Ingame bewerben. Solltest du Fragen haben kannst du diese gern Ingame an mich richten *Gesic#2656*[/font]


----------



## XNuclearWinterX (17. März 2014)

/push


----------



## XNuclearWinterX (22. März 2014)

/push


----------



## XNuclearWinterX (6. April 2014)

/push


----------



## XNuclearWinterX (6. April 2014)

/push


----------



## XNuclearWinterX (11. April 2014)

/push


----------



## XNuclearWinterX (20. Mai 2014)

/push Änderung im Setup


----------



## XNuclearWinterX (31. August 2014)

/push


----------

